# Will it hold up in court?



## wonderinggirl (Jan 16, 2014)

I have posted in coping with infidelity and now I am considering divorce so I was hoping to get a little help here. My other post explained that I found out my husband was a member of online adult sites (where he can meet for sex or chat). This happened 2 times, within about 6 mnths apart. I confronted him and his explanation was, he was just curious. I told him my feelings, he apologized, said he was wrong and would never do it again. He has recently done it again. He doesnt know I know about it this time. I have monitored and so far he has had no activity on the site (he would have to pay for it)
My question to anyone who may be able to help is this: He opened this account in someone elses name. The only proof I have that it is him, is that I know the password and can access the account. Is this something I could present to an attorney and have a case against him for adultery? I'm sure he will say this is not his account.
What should I do from here. Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Even if you could prove it was him, you're not going to prove adultery, you'll only prove that he opened up an account on an adult site.

Besides most courts don't consider adultery when distributing martial assets and in most jurisdictions you don't need to prove adultery to get a divorce.

I suggest you check your local divorce laws. 

If attorneys in your area offer a free consult then go speak with a few.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

As Lenzi says, talk to a lawyer about what proof is required for infidelity. Doesn't seem like you have nearly enough. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

